# Mouse not moving



## Rita G. (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi,
I just installed a FreeBSD 10.2 amd64 KDE and can't get the mouse pointer to move. It's one of those old mice with a rubber ball inside. Can someone please help?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2016)

Old mouse, rubber ball? As in a traditional mouse? Is it PS/2 (small round connector) or USB? I'm guessing it's PS/2, in which case you need to add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ball mice are a nice vintage touch. However, an optical mouse is so much more responsive and you can get one for very cheap. On Ebay as low as 2 bucks with shipping from China.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 2, 2016)

OJ said:


> On Ebay as low as 2 bucks with shipping from China.


Pay a little more and get a nice wireless Logitech one (~ 14 EUR here).


----------



## Rita G. (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for replies.

Adding 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf did not work.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 2, 2016)

This isn't a serial mouse is it?


----------



## Rita G. (Mar 2, 2016)

it's a PS/2 round connector (not USB)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2016)

Make sure it's attached when you turn on the machine.


----------



## Rita G. (Mar 2, 2016)

its attached. it works with a live usb program (parted magic)but not FreeBSD.


----------



## Rita G. (Mar 2, 2016)

ok I have a USB optical mouse in it now and it works normally . . but i sure would like to have that ball mouse instead


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 3, 2016)

Rita G. said:


> its attached.


I think what SirDice meant is that it should be attached at the time that you power on. That is, before. Also, is there an item in the BIOS?


----------



## Rita G. (Mar 3, 2016)

It has been attached all along . . now it has 2 mice (only USB mouse works with FreeBSD) and 2 hdd's. Other operating systems (non-BSD) on other hdd work with both mice so I really don't think it would be a BIOS setting.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 4, 2016)

Please post the output of `dmesg` on a freshly booted system with the mouse attached.


----------



## Rita G. (Mar 4, 2016)

```
$  dmesg  Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project. Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994  The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved. FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation. FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64 FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512 CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (3210.80-MHz K8-class CPU)  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x100fa0  Family=0x10  Model=0xa  Stepping=0  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>  AMD Features2=0x837ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT,NodeId>  SVM: NP,NRIP,NAsids=64  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB) avail memory = 4095938560 (3906 MB) Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400 ACPI APIC Table: <100912 APIC1551> FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 6 CPUs FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 6 core(s)  cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0  cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1  cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2  cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3  cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4  cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5 ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 64/32 (20150515/tbfadt-644) ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55 on motherboard random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized kbd1 at kbdmux0 acpi0: <100912 XSDT1551> on motherboard acpi0: Power Button (fixed) cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0 cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0 cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0 cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0  cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0  cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0  attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0  Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0  Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100  atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0  Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0  hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0 Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950 Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450 Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450 Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450 Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900 acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0 acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0xa> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0 pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0 pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0 pci0: <base peripheral, IOMMU> at device 0.2 (no driver attached) pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 52 at device 2.0 on pci0 pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1 vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xec00-0xec7f mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff,0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff irq 24 at device 0.0 on pci6 nvidia0: <GeForce GTX 560 Ti> on vgapci0 vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io vgapci0: Boot video device hdac0: <NVIDIA GF110 HDA Controller> mem 0xfe97c000-0xfe97ffff irq 25 at device 0.1 on pci6 pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 52 at device 4.0 on pci0 pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2 atapci0: <JMicron JMB363 UDMA133 controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc07,0xd880-0xd883,0xd800-0xd807,0xd480-0xd483,0xd400-0xd40f mem 0xfbffe000-0xfbffffff irq 44 at device 0.0 on pci5 ahci0: <JMicron JMB363 AHCI SATA controller> at channel -1 on atapci0 ahci0: AHCI v1.00 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported ahci0: quirks=0x8001<NOFORCE,SATA1_UNIT0> ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0 ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0 ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0 pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 52 at device 5.0 on pci0 pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3 pci4: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 0.0 (no driver attached) pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 53 at device 6.0 on pci0 pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4 mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8059 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xb800-0xb8ff mem 0xfbdfc000-0xfbdfffff irq 51 at device 0.0 on pci3 msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Optima Id 0xbc Rev 0x01> on mskc0 msk0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048 msk0: Ethernet address: bc:ae:c5:07:0b:c8 miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0 e1000phy0: <Marvell PHYG65G Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0 e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 53 at device 7.0 on pci0 pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5 xhci0: <NEC uPD720200 USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfbcfe000-0xfbcfffff irq 50 at device 0.0 on pci2 xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 32-bit DMA usbus0 on xhci0 ahci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xa000-0xa007,0x9000-0x9003,0x8000-0x8007,0x7000-0x7003,0x6000-0x600f mem 0xfbbfe000-0xfbbfe3ff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0 ahci1: AHCI v1.20 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported ahci1: quirks=0x22000<ATI_PMP_BUG,1MSI> ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1 ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1 ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci1 ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci1 ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfbbf7000-0xfbbf7fff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0 usbus1 on ohci0 ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfbbfe400-0xfbbfe4ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0 usbus2: EHCI version 1.0 usbus2 on ehci0 ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfbbfc000-0xfbbfcfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0 usbus3 on ohci1 ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfbbfe800-0xfbbfe8ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0 usbus4: EHCI version 1.0 usbus4 on ehci1 atapci1: <ATI IXP700/800 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0 ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1 ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1 hdac1: <ATI SB600 HDA Controller> mem 0xfbbf8000-0xfbbfbfff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0 isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0 isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0 pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0 pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6 ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfbbfd000-0xfbbfdfff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0 usbus5 on ohci2 ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfbbff000-0xfbbfffff irq 18 at device 22.0 on pci0 usbus6 on ohci3 ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfbbfec00-0xfbbfecff irq 17 at device 22.2 on pci0 usbus7: EHCI version 1.0 usbus7 on ehci2 acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0 sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0 sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300> vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0 fdc0: <Enhanced floppy controller> at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0 ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0 random: unblocking device. usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0 Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0 hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0 pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0 hdacc1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac0 hdaa1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1 pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1 hdacc2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0 hdaa2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2 pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa2 hdacc3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0 hdaa3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc3 pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa3 hdacc4: <VIA VT2020 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1 hdaa4: <VIA VT2020 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc4 pcm4: <VIA VT2020 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 36,38,37,39,40 and 43,41,42 on hdaa4 pcm5: <VIA VT2020 (HDMI)> at nid 45 on hdaa4 pcm6: <VIA VT2020 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 46 on hdaa4 usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0 usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0 usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0 usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0 usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0 usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0 usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0 ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1 uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1 ugen0.1: <0x1033> at usbus0 uhub1: <0x1033 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0 ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2 uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2 ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4 uhub3: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4 ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3 uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3 ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5 uhub5: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5 ugen7.1: <ATI> at usbus7 uhub6: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7 ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6 uhub7: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6 uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered uhub7: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered uhub0: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered uhub4: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered ugen1.2: <Logitech> at usbus1 ukbd0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/38.20, addr 2> on usbus1 kbd2 at ukbd0 ugen1.3: <Logitech> at usbus1 ada0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0 ada0: <WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2 01.03B01> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device ada0: Serial Number WD-WCASYC171038 ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes) ada0: Command Queueing enabled ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C) ada0: Previously was known as ad10 ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus7 target 1 lun 0 ada1: <C300-CTFDDAC128MAG 0002> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device ada1: Serial Number 00000000101802FB60A8 ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes) ada1: 122104MB (250069680 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C) ada1: quirks=0x1<4K> ada1: Previously was known as ad1 SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched! SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched! SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched! SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched! SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched! Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1605397988 Hz quality 800 Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]... ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/38.20, addr 2> on usbus1 ums0: 10 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=2 ums1: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/34.01, addr 3> on usbus1 ums1: 8 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0 $
```


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Mar 5, 2016)

There is no sign of PS/2 mouse "psm" or AT keyboard (or controller) "atkbd" in the (hard to read) output. There is however kbd1, but no kbd0. You are not doing anything funky in /boot/device.hints ?

Juha


----------



## protocelt (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't remember the specifics but do remember there being some past discussion about problems when mixing PS/2 and USB keyboards/mice at the same time. Maybe that is still a problem here? IIRC, if a USB keyboard or mouse is detected at boot, any PS/2 keyboards or mice were then ignored.


----------

